# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Gotcha! before you scammed me

## wynn

Yesterday in the PM I recieved a phone call from a supplier in VanderByl Park asking if I placed an order for  R104,000 with them because it was three years since I last bought anything from them, I said no and not to supply anything on my name.

This morning I get a call from a private investigator hired by the supplier asking if I could email them a note saying that I never ordered anything and to arrest the people who were there trying to collect goods on my name.

Cops were called charges were laid and the guys were arrested, of course they claim that they are only a transport business instructed to collect goods?

Lets see what happens next?

They presented a very professional order with my business name and box number but bullshit phone numbers and a fictitious customer number.

So beware, thank goodness my supplier was awake.

----------


## Dave A

I look forward to hearing how this one goes from here!

----------

